# Story suggestions!



## harvestmoon66 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi! I would love to read your works ^^ I can do here but usually prefer something like ao3 or wattpad. I need some lgbt, disability friendly, young adult, or fantasy or romance. Maybe it'll help inspire me! (I want to write a original story) it can have some sexual themes as long as it's mostly story driven. Hope you all have a good day/night


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Mar 31, 2021)

Boop


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm working on two long-form fantasy stories right now, though I work on them pretty slowly.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Apr 1, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> I'm working on two long-form fantasy stories right now, though I work on them pretty slowly.


Oh cool


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i'm writing a story about a person who lost their sex to cancer.

It's a true story.

No, it's not me.

But as a former man it does fascinate me.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi! Still looking for recs!


----------



## Ash Sukea (Nov 4, 2021)

Kubikiholt: Murder And Memories: Story Index by dankedonuts
					

A long-form commission from Ashsukea . Vydaki-Kabzaarwe is a world where Anthro-forms live side-by-side with Elves and Humans, Dwarves a ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Vydaki-Kabzaarwe is a world where Anthro-forms live side-by-side with Elves and Humans, Dwarves and Orcs, Halflings and Gnomes. Kubikiholt is an ancient city under occupation by a rising empire, defended by a mix of native and foreign soldiers. Within the blindspots of the City Guard’s fractured vision, a series of bizarre murders plague the citizenry. The scattered life paths of a criminal investigator, a trio of adventurers, and a pair of clerics will re-twine in the course of unraveling the mystery.


----------



## harvestmoon66 (Nov 5, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> Kubikiholt: Murder And Memories: Story Index by dankedonuts
> 
> 
> A long-form commission from Ashsukea . Vydaki-Kabzaarwe is a world where Anthro-forms live side-by-side with Elves and Humans, Dwarves a ...
> ...


That could be a cool read! And thank you


----------

